# Metroamp Forum down



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi everyone !

I was looking for a technical info for an amp today and noticed that
Metro is down ,here's a quote from George on RigTalk,

Quote,

*For those who care, the situation is not good. The server was infected by malware. It may have been a malicious attack and we are looking into that forenzically. 
The malware is so deeply embedded that they don't know if they can remove it, there's a distinct possibility that I will lose everything from over 10 years online. 
My entire web archive, forum, store, database and both websites could be gone. The longer this continues, the more likely it seems that it is lost. 

I'll be the first to blame myself for not being better protected and fully backed up off site. It's 100% my own fault. I'm a complete internet neophyte 
and didn't comprehend the possibilities for loss or what steps should have been taken to prevent this catastrophie. 

It makes me physically ill to think about all the info that may be lost from metro forum. So many amazing techs, tonal breakthroughs, 
passionate debates etc, including posts from people who are longer with us. Most of that can never be replaced. 
The forum was far bigger than me and metroamp, I feel like it was my responsibility to maintain and preserve it and I dropped he ball. 
There's a chance that internet cache may have some of those pages saved and could be part of a painstaking start over from scratch. 

For now, it doesn't look good but we are exploring every option and resource to recover as much as possible. I'll do my best to post updates. 

George



*


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Good news, they are back up and running, appears everything was recovered.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As far as I can tell, it's gone


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes it's gone again, by the sounds of the facebook page he has very little hope of getting it back but hasn't completely given up yet.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

They are back up and running again, glad they persevered and won the battle!


----------

